# Stahls� TV Offers Fourth-Quarter 2016 Class Schedule



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ TV Offers Fourth-Quarter 2016 Class Schedule*

Whether you’re a beginning apparel decorator or an industry veteran, www.stahlstv.com is a 24/7 resource for a full gamut of technical and business information. It features live webinars, videos and archived educational sessions on subjects from marketing and business basics to advanced techniques and new technology, as well as a blog and weekly Monday morning show to keep you in the loop on industry news and trends. 

Stahls’ TV recently released its fourth-quarter 2016 schedule featuring a full complement of interactive online classes and programs for October through December. Check below to see what’s in store in the coming months and visit http://www.stahlstv.com/Events for program updates and detailed class and registration information. 

Stahls’ TV Morning Show
Every Monday
11 - 11:45 a.m. EST
Start your week off right every Monday morning with real-time updates on industry news, apparel and product trends, and decorating techniques to keep your business at the head of the pack. 

Random, But Useful Tools & Accessories For Your Heat Transfer Business
October 18
11-11:45 a.m. EDT
Get acquainted with an array of largely simple and inexpensive tools and accessories that can have a profound impact on your business, but which are often overlooked or misunderstood. Explore how these items that complement the heat printing process and can improve and speed up production. 

Art for Screen Printing - Adobe Illustrator Edition
October 19
11 a.m.-noon EDT
Discover how to make creating artwork and full-color designs for screen printing simpler and more cost-effective. In this live class, you’ll learn how to use Adobe Illustrator to work with images that have already been separated for simulated process printing. 

The class covers the different attributes of vector black line images and screen printing color images. It explains how to place screen print color files into Adobe Illustrator and import the spot colors saved with the image as well as add text for a complete layout.

Art for Screen Printing – CorelDRAW Edition
October 19
2-2:45 p.m. EDT
In this live class, you’ll learn how to work with CorelDRAW to make creating artwork and separating full-color designs for screen printing simpler and more cost-effective. You’ll learn the attributes of vector black line and full-color raster artwork and how to work with simulated process color-separated images to create full-color artwork for screen printing. 

From importing files into CorelDRAW and opening them to importing the spot colors saved with the image and adding text, you’ll find out everything you need to know to implement this time- and money-saving alternative.

Guide to Heat Printing Profitable Children’s Apparel
October 20
2-2:45 p.m. EDT
Get the scoop on cashing in on the lucrative and continually growing children’s apparel market. Topics include sourcing blanks, heat pressing and personalizing kidswear and selecting the right child-safe heat transfer material. You’ll also find out about strategies like “Mommy and Me” packaging that boost appeal and sales.

10 Ways to Maximize Your Apparel Sales During the Holidays
October 26
2-2:45 EDT
Position your business for profits as Stahls’ experts share unique ways for maximizing holiday apparel sales. Learn how to choose top-selling items and personalize them for gifts and more using your heat press. The class also offers a fresh look at the range of sales opportunities for custom printed seasonal and holiday event apparel, accessories and décor along with tips to help you make the most of them.

Creating a Memorable Open-Box Experience
November 1
11-11:45 a.m. EDT
Discover how the way a customer experiences a physical product impacts a design’s sales and profits and learn how to make that knowledge work for you. Find out what you can do to create a great “open-box” experience, including the incorporation of value-added extras and accessories and creation of special offers to keep customers coming back for more. Pick up tips from brands that have learned how enhancing user interaction through packaging can grow sales.

Selling Apparel to Small Businesses and Boutiques
November 9
2-2:45 p.m. EST
Learn what it takes to succeed in the smaller-quantity, higher-end small business/boutique arena. In this class, you’ll find out how to sell to this market and make a profit. From selecting trendy garments and materials and choosing the correct decorating technology to profitably pricing low quantities with upscale finishes and developing a brand, you’ll get the information you need to pursue this special niche.

Everything You Need to Know About Monogramming
November 17
11-11:45 a.m. EST
This session provides a comprehensive at the industry staple of personalizing apparel, accessories and home décor with initials. You’ll learn about today’s most popular items for monogramming, as well as how to create common monogram styles, including sourcing fonts. You’ll also find out the best heat transfer technologies for creating monograms and get the scoop on trendy and fashionable finishes you can implement in your shop.

No Sew Appliqué With Just a Heat Press
November 23
2-2:45 EST
This class demonstrates how to achieve the look of appliqué without sewing, saving stitches and time. You’ll learn how to use no-sew appliqué options for large jobs and discover which markets to target with appliqué. There also are price comparisons between traditional and no-sew appliqué methods.

It’s All About CAD-CUT® Flock
December 7
11-11:45 a.m. EST
See how easy it is to bring a soft, embroidered look to designs without the need for sewing equipment using CAD-CUT® Flock. In this class, you’ll discover how to add depth and texture to virtually any garment and maximize corporate and retail-inspired sales. Topics range from accurately cutting CAD-CUT® Flock on a vinyl cutter to materials that can be layered with it for mixed media effects and using flock for both nontraditional and rip-away appliqué.

Business Beyond T-Shirts: Printing Outside the Box
December 15
2-2:45 a.m. EST
Explore taking your business beyond the basics with unusual design placements on garments and printing on shoes and accessories such as bags. In this class, you’ll discover how to increase profits with leg and sleeve prints and items with hard-to-decorate print areas and the benefits offered by interchangeable platens.

An Industry Ignited 2.0 – Trends for 2017
December 30
11 a.m.-12:30 p.m. EST
Get the jump on a profitable new year with this exclusive 2017 industry forecast. Following a wrap-up of 2016, the session will predict business and decorated apparel trends for various markets.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

